# 24v VR6 has two different OEM filters?



## Volkser (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if anyone out there can explain why there are two different versions of the oil filter for the 24v VR6? Typically when I buy them I get the "wavy" version (made by Purflux), but on my last trip to the dealer the parts person told me that the straight pleated design (made by Mann) is also correct. 

Dimension wise they are pretty much the same. The main difference is the pleats and also the straight pleated one has a shaft that spins. From what I can tell, the spinning shaft is mainly for TDI oil filter housings.

My main questions are: 

1) Are both versions fine to use with a 24v VR6?
2) Is one better than the other?

The part # on the box is the same for both of them - 071 115 562 C -, but the part number printed on each filter is different. Hopefully the pics can explain what I mean.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

The MANN filter actually has a different part# (HU719/7), the cross reference is the
OEM# you see on the box. I used those MANN in my TDI, and I still have six left
that I will never use, they are the Hengst filters; E19H D83, look just like the
MANN filters.


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

hmm.probably just a running update on the part? i had asked about VR6 oil filters on here several years back,when R32s were still kinda new and auto stores didn't know what they were.i was told that all Audi/VW VR6-based oil filters were identical.Napa Auto sells their Napa Gold (Wix) #7083 filter for VR engines.


----------

